# The new peeps



## secuono (Aug 24, 2018)

Got 4 pullet chicks the other week. Two different breeds, golden comet & buff Orpingtons. 4 tiny personalities. 
Hoping they are actually all girls.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 25, 2018)

They're lovely. Chicks are SO pretty......must be the reason I am hatching some more (already have 20 something).

I hope they turn out to be hens.


----------



## secuono (Aug 25, 2018)

Need to get new pics, they've changed a lot already! Been awhile since I've had large chickens!


----------



## Sumi (Aug 26, 2018)

It's crazy how fast they grow!


----------



## secuono (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 27, 2018)

How old are they now? I'm assuming that the two in the foreground of the last pics. are the Orpingtons? Early feathering usually means hens, and they are well feathered.....so. looks good.

They change so fast as chicks!


----------



## secuono (Aug 27, 2018)

2 of each, golden comet & buff Orpingtons.
Got them August 10th.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 28, 2018)

They look great and goodness, quite a change in such a short period.


----------

